# Better control over suggestion recording



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

Just posted this in a thread on Facebook and thought it might actually get some attention over here:

I &#9829; my TiVos even though they think that just because I record something it automatically deserves a "thumbs up" -- wish they would let ME decide after watching how it should be rated.

Along those lines, I also wish my TiVos would let me tell them to stop suggesting certain shows without forcing me to give them a "thumbs down" -- for example, I ... Read Morelove "Futurama" but I've seen every episode multiple times. I don't need to see them again, thankyouverymuch, but the only way to tell my TiVos this is to give it a "thumbs down" and thereby muck up future suggestions.

So in case the suggestions above aren't painfully obvious:

1. Don't automatically give a "thumbs up" to programs I record.

2. Add the ability to exclude specific shows when recording suggestions.


----------



## wgc (Oct 16, 2009)

3. When a series is finished or I'm tired of it, I'd like to be able to give that specific series a thumbs down so it is NOT recorded as a suggestion, but give shows like it a thumbs up so they do.

For example, I've watched all of Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis and don't want to see them anymore, but I do want to make sure Stargate Universe and any future related series show up.


----------



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

wgc said:


> 3. When a series is finished or I'm tired of it, I'd like to be able to give that specific series a thumbs down so it is NOT recorded as a suggestion, but give shows like it a thumbs up so they do.
> 
> For example, I've watched all of Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis and don't want to see them anymore, but I do want to make sure Stargate Universe and any future related series show up.


What's stopping you from doing this already? Just give SG1 and SGA a thumbs-down as you said and give SGU a thumbs-up. Simple.


----------

